# Dish Network Tech Forum Recap - 02/08/10



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the recap from tonight's Tech Forum. If you are up to date on the Dish and Sling announcements from CES then you didn't miss much, but here you go.

 Tech Chat Recap - 2/8/2010

Hosts: Mark Jackson and Dan Minnick

Started out with small talk about the Superbowl.

*Topics for Tonight:*


 New Slingbox products unveiled
 Tour of new gadgets at CES
 Best Way to Watch Olympics
 Tips and Tricks for remote scheduling
 Triva, Prizes, and QA

* CES 2010:*

Dish Network
Chief Marketing Officer - Ira Bahr


 Dish Network TV Everywhere adapter. One USB port into a VIP 722k and you have Sling Capability.
 Dish Network WiFi HD Monitor - HD Picture anywhere in the house with only power and the TV Anywhere adapter on your ViP722k
 Dish Remote Access for iPhone - Showed that you can record shows from the application. I think we've all seen info on this in some form or another. You can search, browse, record, and manage DVR events. Also has remote control capability.
 Sling Media
John Paul - SVP


 Slingbox 700U - Worlds smallest slingbox, 10mm high, see through it, single USB cable (aka Dish Network TV Everywhere Adapter)
 Sing Wifi Monitor 150 - 15" High Def, Wifi, Monitor to watch Slingbox streams. (aka Dish Network WiFi HD Monitor)
 Sling Receiver 300 - STB, that allows you to receive Sling HD signal from a Slingbox on another TV.
 Sling Touch Control 100 - Remote Control with the Dish Remote Access built into it. Touch Screen, look at the guide, read more info, select watch and it will tune your receiver to that channel, DVR event, etc ...
 SlingPlayer Mobile - iPhone, Blackberry, Windows Mobile, and Symbian ... 9th top grossing app in the iTunes Store.
 Watch Sling Player on any Adobe Flash compatible device. Example of a network enabled TV with Flash app running SlingPlayer without a standalone box.
 Release Dates:


 SB 700U and WiFi Monitor - First Part of this year
 Sling Touch Remote and Sling Receiver 300 - No dates yet

CES Awards:


 Sling Receiver 300 - Innovations 2010 Design and Engineering Award Honoree in Multi Room A/V Category
 Sling Touch Control 100 - Innovation 2010 Design and Engineering Award Honoree in Video Accessories Category
 *More CES Information:*
Tara Dunion - Director, Event PR ,CEA via Skype


 Gave a summary of what the CEA is.
 Followed by a video about CES, not going to go into the details, had nothing to do with Dish Network or Sling.
 Followed by a little Q and A with Tara, talking about CES and CEA, and where to go for more information
 www.ce.org
 www.cesweb.org

 Talked about her favorite stuff, mostly TV and mobile devices. They all really like the Sharp Quad Pixel technology and the difference it made
 *Giveaway Time:*
From Tara of CEA: Asus Netbook 
Question: What year did CES start?

*2010 Winter Olympics Update:*
Dish Network's Scott Higgins - What's going on with the Olympics?
Video from Scott about the Interactive Capabilities


 NBC Olympic Showcase with Schedule, Medal Counts, Bios, Highlights, Stories, etc ...
 6 Screen Coverage
 Starts Feb. 12th
 Press Dish Home Button on your remote
 Listed all the models that supports it, and it's just about everything in the last 10 years.

* Tips and Tricks:*
Kelly Morales - Technical Operations Manager
Here to talk about the iPhone and Dish Remote Access


 More about how you can browse your guide, DVR list, setup timers, etc ...
 Download from iTunes
 Log into your Account at DishNetwork.com
 Talked about SlingPlayer Mobile, but showed the SlingPlayer for Windows App.
 Listed all the OS's supported, iPhone, Symbian, Windows Mobile, and Blackberry
 Showed the onscreen Remote Control
 Showed that you can create new timers
 Connect your ViP622 (get info) Broadband, allows your manage your recordings and use the remote control
 Without Broadband you are limited to 5 timers you cna manage every 30 minutes

* Briefly mentioned a new receiver:*
DVR 512 Single TV Dual Tuner SD DVR - Basically a 612 without HD.

* Late Breaking News *
SlingPlayer for iPhone now works with WiFi AND 3G, not just WiFi. Still waiting on Apple's final approval but any day now. If you've already bought it you'll be able to upgrade for free.

* Trivia Question Answer: *
1967, CES is 43 years old
Winner: Norris Clessman (sp)

*Storage Devices Update:*


 Soon removing the 1 TB limit, by the end of March
 Still have a single LUN limit. Basically this means single hard drive, i.e. no multiple hard drive arrays. (Commentary: They pronounced it 'loon'. As a Senior Storage Architect that manages a 17+ PB SAN, I've always pronounced, and heard it pronounced as it looks 'lun', sorry this is driving me nuts, arghhh they keep saying it this way) 
 *Question and Answer Time:*

Question: New 211k Receiver, can I make this a DVR?
Answer: Yes, available today, 50GB - 1TB. One Time Fee.

Question: I have a portable Dish 500 Antenna can I use this with my 211k?
Answer: Yes, just be aware without the 129 location you will miss some channels, lots of HD is on 129.

Question: I get freeze frame from wind and ice, anything to take care of this?
Answer: Really it's the clouds/thunderheads, rain might do a little. Check your alignment to make sure it's peaked.

Question: How do I get a new remote?
Answer: Online Support at www.dishnetwork.com. Or give them a call and they can help you as well, 888-333-3474.

Question: Are their free movies and shows on Dish on Demand?
Answer: Yes, access Dish Online and their is some TV entertainment that is free.

Question: Talked about True Volume in the past, is that here yet? And can you activate it?
Answer: That will be in releases that come out in March in the ViP models and will be automatic.

Question: I have no active phone lines can I use my WiFi network?
Answer: Yes, if you have a game adapter you can connect it via ethernet to the STB. Another option is a Homeplug to Ethernet adapter and plug it into an outlet next to your router and run a cat-5 cable to your router.

Question: I would like to add my WD Passport 500GB drive to my receiver?
Answer: Yes (Commentary: I think this may be wrong since the passport is a self powered drive and they haven't worked int the past, take this answer with a grain of salt).

Question: Getting pop-ups on my screen, things changing, how do I fix?
Answer: IR Interference, change your remote to a different address than one

Question: Is there a Dish Network magazine that I can subscribe to?
Answer: Yes, information is at dishentertainmentmag.com. You can also get online programming information at dishnetwork.com

Question: I have a DP34 and 2 DVRs, can I add a 3rd receiver?
Answer: If it's a dual tuner DVR you'd need to add a second DP34 switch

Question: Are you going to make a Blackberry Dish Remote App?
Answer: Not working on one at this time. Haven't had much demand yet.

Question: We have a tuner with dual mode, can I watch dish on another TV in my bedroom? How?
Answer: There is an agile modulator that sends TV2 output to another room, yes you can. May be difficult to install, can call Dish for help or use our web site.

Question: Just hooked up HDTV in bedroom, hooked up to TV2, can I change the Aspect Ratio?
Answer: Yes, TV2 has different Aspect Ratios, use the * key on the remote to toggle.

Question: Boggled about the differences between 1080i and 1080p?
Answer: Both formats are excellent. Typically only notice on the bigger sets, progressive scan rate can be beneficial. Most now are 1080p, little bit of VOD content in 1080p on Dish but that is it.

*Dish 722k vs. DirecTV HR21*
Marcel Guajardo Product Marketing
Video - Side by Side Comparison ViP722k and HR21 from DirecTV


Basically an ad about why Dish Network is better than DirecTV
 Better Customer Service
 Now side by side comparison
 Showed PiP features - DirecTV doesn't have it
 LiveTV button to get back quickly to live TV - DirecTV you have to FF to get back
 Dish has Dual Mode, 2 shows in 2 different rooms, share DVR content - DirecTV, you can't do any of that
 EPG, faster, smoother than DirecTV's
 Jumping Ahead in the Scroll Guide by typing in hours - Can't do it on DirecTV
 Skipping Back 10 or forward 30 seconds - DirecTV you have to scroll through.
 *All Done:*
That's it, rebroadcasting all month
Next Charlie Chat March 8th 9:00 E.T. Channel 101


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

lol! "we've never thought about a blackberry app for dish remote access."

According to the IDC Mobile Devices and Technology Trends these were the best selling smartphones in Q4 of 2009:
*1. RIM - BlackBerry Curve*
2. Apple - iPhone 3G S
3. Motorola - DROID
4. Apple - iPhone 3G
*5. RIM - BlackBerry Pearl*
*6. RIM - BlackBerry Bold
7. RIM - BlackBerry Storm*
8. Palm - Pre
*9. RIM - BlackBerry Tour*
10. T-Mobile - myTouch 3G 
This was courtesy of crackberry.com and article can be found here

As the article points out, there are some oddities with the results such as the fact that all Curves were grouped together and the iphone 3g and 3gs split up. But you really can't argue with 5 of the top ten being Blackberrys.

I really think the dish remote access is one area where E* is WAY behind almost everybody else and I hope they rectify that soon, but that's not even the point of my post. Its really about the echostar guy (sorry I forgot his name) saying they never thought about a blackberry app. I would be much more understanding if he just gave us the usual "we're working on it" line instead of patronizing us and acting like a blackberry is some strange device that just came out.

I also believe it would be wise for E* to release a very basic version of dish remote access that could be accessed with almost any cell phone (similar to D* and Verizon)and then perhaps develop a full featured app for specific smartphones like the iphone, blackberry (what's a blackberry?), android, symbian, webos, winmo

Of course that is just my humble opinion. 
I'm really not upset or anything, I just found it very humorous with the quote


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> *Dish 722k vs. DirecTV HR21*
> Marcel Guajardo Product Marketing
> Video - Side by Side Comparison ViP722k and HR21 from DirecTV
> 
> ...


Haha...now that is some funny propaganda. Both companies spew lies. I guess they are about even with this silly nonsense at this point.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Is this not true then? I'm just asking. I have never seen D* or really investigated it at all.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Haha...now that is some funny propaganda. Both companies spew lies. I guess they are about even with this silly nonsense at this point.





koji68 said:


> Is this not true then? I'm just asking. I have never seen D* or really investigated it at all.


Its a mix of truth and half-truths.

Showed PiP features - DirecTV doesn't have it *True*
LiveTV button to get back quickly to live TV - DirecTV you have to FF to get back *Partially true - is there a Live TV button? No. Do you have to FF to get live? No.*
Dish has Dual Mode, 2 shows in 2 different rooms, share DVR content - DirecTV, you can't do any of that *Half-truth. Does DirecTV have this? No. Does DirecTV have a public release for MRV? Yes. Does DirecTV have a cheaper solution for multiple DVRs? Yes. But, by definition, there is no Dual Mode with DirecTV.*
EPG, faster, smoother than DirecTV's *This may be true, but it also neglects the technical advantages - so again, finding an angle to say you are better.*
Jumping Ahead in the Scroll Guide by typing in hours - Can't do it on DirecTV *False. Yellow button, Date/time. Just a different way to do it* 
Skipping Back 10 or forward 30 seconds - DirecTV you have to scroll through. * False. There is a skip back 8 second button. :sure: Guess thats not 10. There are two options for jumping forward. Slip or Skip. Slip shows brief screen shots as you move forward 30 seconds. This is default. Skip just jumps the 30 seconds.*

Its all marketing... Find an angle to make you look better.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Unless this show's Q&A thing with the Blackberry results in making the uninformed Dish folks aware there are other smartphone brands that have customers, it was essentially an infomercial telling someone about things that have been discussed to death on line without providing meaningful release dates. It does seem very clear to me that the Slingbox 700U will be released for the 722k only regardless of the promo BS that indicated it would be available for my 722 and 612. This is a great disappointment because while I'm sure I'll be able to get a Slingbox 700U when it's released I know Dish will want to charge me an upgrade fee to downgrade to a 722k without OTA capabilities.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Question: Are you going to make a Blackberry Dish Remote App?
> Answer: Not working on one at this time. Haven't had much demand yet.


Because you never asked... 

I'm demanding it. E* start making a list! 

Oh and an Android app would probably be a good thing too. Best to cover all you bases. It only makes sense.



phrelin said:


> Unless this show's Q&A thing with the Blackberry results in making the uninformed Dish folks aware there are other smartphone brands that have customers, it was essentially an infomercial telling someone about things that have been discussed to death on line without providing meaningful release dates. It does seem very clear to me that the Slingbox 700U will be released for the 722k only regardless of the promo BS that indicated it would be available for my 722 and 612. This is a great disappointment because while I'm sure I'll be able to get a Slingbox 700U when it's released I know Dish will want to charge me an upgrade fee to downgrade to a 722k without OTA capabilities.


Ya, even the Sling materials @ CES were like. All your DVR needs is a software update and it will work. (Made it sound like it wasn't limited to just DISH products). I'd bet there's no technical reason why it wouldn't work on other ViP receivers. Just like how EHD would probably work just fine on a 222 and they just choose not to enable it.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Unless this show's Q&A thing with the Blackberry results in making the uninformed Dish folks aware there are other smartphone brands that have customers, it was essentially an infomercial telling someone about things that have been discussed to death on line without providing meaningful release dates. It does seem very clear to me that the Slingbox 700U will be released for the 722k only regardless of the promo BS that indicated it would be available for my 722 and 612. This is a great disappointment because while I'm sure I'll be able to get a Slingbox 700U when it's released I know Dish will want to charge me an upgrade fee to downgrade to a 722k without OTA capabilities.


I'm in the same boat you are with the 722. I was really hoping the 700U would be compatible with my 722 and not force me to up/downgrade to a 722K. Especially since it appears the device I really want probably isn't coming out. No mention of the 922 at all. I'll wait till next months Charlie Chat to see if he says anything about it, but I doubt it.

But I hope my post didn't confuse you (I can see how it could have if you didn't see the show). The only thing in my post that was from the show was the quote that "they never thought about a Blackberry app." 
All of the other blackberry stuff was just info I happen to be reading at the same time on crackberry.com and I included that to help prove my point about it being a dumb comment. 
They only made on quick mention of Blackberry when refering to the Q&A.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> Because you never asked...
> 
> I'm demanding it. E* start making a list!
> 
> Oh and an Android app would probably be a good thing too. Best to cover all you bases. It only makes sense.


Oh well you won't get a Android app for probably 2 years, cause no one has called up the tech chat and requested it. Once the BB app comes out (yeah right) you can call the tech chat and say "what about an Android app" and he can say "oh we never thought about that". Of course by that point Android will be the number1 selling phone, but it'll take a call to the tech chat to make them aware of its existence. 
[sarcasm]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So help me out here.... 

- The 700U attaches to the back of a 722k? 

- It transmits HD to a compatible monitor(s) (sold separately) in another room?

- It won't work with a ViP622?

- And only their special monitor will pick up the signal?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

HDG said:


> So help me out here....
> 
> 1. The 700U attaches to the back of a 722k?
> 
> ...


I'm far from an expert on the topic, but this is what I believe to be true:

1. Yes, via usb as opposed to component or hdmi.

2. It trasmits to any slingplayer, which can be a computer, a mobile phone, any TV/monitor with a sling receiver 300 (used to be called sling catcher) attached, or "their special monitor".

3. No, probably not. It sounds like it'll only work with the 722k. But according to sling's site, all that is needed is a software upgrade to existing recievers. So maybe its only a matter of time that it'll work with the lot of receivers

4. Refer to #2. "Their special monitor" is just like having a regular monitor with a build in sling receiver 300 attached. Its so you can watch your sling material on it without needing additional equiptment (you still have to have a slingbox somewhere else of course). Sounds like an intersting idea to me, just think they should also come out with a battery operated model.

Basically the 700U is just a small slingbox that can be connected to certian IP enabled set top boxes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> So help me out here....
> 
> - The 700U attaches to the back of a 722k?
> 
> ...


The Sling system sends the audio/video over your network and the internet. You can watch on your computer and other internet enabled equipment what you could watch sitting in front of your TV. They also will have a Sling Receiver 300 to connect to a TV.

For some time now, you have been able to buy a Slingbox PRO-HD which you can hook up to any SD or HD source that will already do the network/internet thing. You can also get a Slingcatcher receiver to hook up to a TV, but it's only SD only. Info on all this is at the Slingbox web site.

There is a new somewhat more media company sales oriented web site Sling Media which if you select the products link you can get to the hardware page which gets you to the new equipment.

There's even a Sling Community web site to learn more about it all.

EDIT: the most elaborate and thoughtful review of what was shown at CES and discussed in the Tech Forum is the post In Review: Sling Media at CES 2010 at the Sling Community web site. And as you might guess, I'm still struggling with the temptation to ignore all the new stuff and buy a PRO HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> new stuff and buy a PRO HD.


It sure is getting tempting, nowadays. Kind of getting tired of the waiting game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

As you can see by my signature, I'm wasting a Sanyo HD TV in the garage because the only signal I can transmit to it from the living room is SD. I was hoping the 700U would solve that problem. Like GB, I'm running out of patience, too.


----------



## wdingus (Feb 10, 2004)

Sling support for Android? From someone who works(ed?) for Sling...

August 2008 Article:



> As far as I know we're not in the OHA, and we definitely have not announced anything related to Android.
> 
> But I'm personally pushing Android as the next platform after Blackberry & iPhone. For purely selfish reasons, I plan to get an Android phone.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Rob, great recap!


> SB 700U and WiFi Monitor - First Part of this year


Isn't Feb 8 already the first part of the year?

HDG, a 700u plus a 300 box in the garage. The demo box was a 722k so that's what keeps getting mentioned, but they also say it will work with any ViP DVR.

The EKB version is at http://www.dishuser.org/tech1002.php


----------



## wdingus (Feb 10, 2004)

> Can I use my mobile device to use DISH Remote Access?
> 
> DISH Remote Access currently supports only an iPhone-optimized web interface. To use DISH Remote Access, point the Safari browser on your iPhone to mobile.dishnetwork.com. You must first access DISH Remote Access at least once from your PC, prior to using your iPhone. A standalone iPhone app is not currently available.





> Will other mobile devices be supported?
> 
> DISH Remote Access will support other phone platforms in the near future. Check the FAQ often for a list of compatible phones, PDAs, media players, and other mobile devices.


Hmm... My company builds web sites.. We tend to support web browsers with our sites, not specific implementations of a single browser on a single device. Hello Dish... Building this access as a site versus a specific iPhone app should mean you support all phones (and similar devices) immediately...

Has anyone used this? Is it iPhone specific somehow? Does it work from other devices/browsers?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

wdingus said:


> Hmm... My company builds web sites.. We tend to support web browsers with our sites, not specific implementations of a single browser on a single device. Hello Dish... Building this access as a site versus a specific iPhone app should mean you support all phones (and similar devices) immediately...
> 
> Has anyone used this? Is it iPhone specific somehow? Does it work from other devices/browsers?


Most would build a site to work with all web browers. Unless there is some money floating around to make one app more appealing than others.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The demo box was a 722k so that's what keeps getting mentioned, but they also say it will work with any ViP DVR.
> 
> The EKB version is at http://www.dishuser.org/tech1002.php


Not sure who you mean by "they" who say it will work with any ViP DVR. I saw the report you link to and even it says:


> Connects it to a 722 which is now ready to shift HD content to another TV in the home or anywhere in the world. The WiFi Monitor 150 is a 15" 720p HD display that you can take anywhere around the house. The Sling Receiver 300 is used to connect to an HD screen to watch HD in another room from a 722k that's been SlingLoaded.


He left the "k" off at the beginning, but he's very specific at the end. And I can't find any site that now says anything other than the 722k. I, of course, have a 722(no k) and a 612. So I don't expect it to work with either one and I will be forced to become "insistent" on getting a 722k without an upgrade fee when I buy the 700u from Dish. Or maybe I'll wait for that great mirage in the sky, the 922.:sure:


----------



## steverichmond (Oct 11, 2007)

phrelin said:


> The Sling system sends the audio/video over your network and the internet. You can watch on your computer and other internet enabled equipment what you could watch sitting in front of your TV. They also will have a Sling Receiver 300 to connect to a TV.
> 
> For some time now, you have been able to buy a Slingbox PRO-HD which you can hook up to any SD or HD source that will already do the network/internet thing. You can also get a Slingcatcher receiver to hook up to a TV, but it's only SD only. Info on all this is at the Slingbox web site.
> 
> ...


Can you sling to more than on slingcatcher at once? If so, different channels?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

steverichmond said:


> Can you sling to more than on slingcatcher at once?


One session only.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm all for the new sling products coming out but... I don't really trust dish anymore when it comes to getting products out in a timely fashion, sorry!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

unr1 said:


> I'm all for the new sling products coming out but... I don't really trust dish anymore when it comes to getting products out in a timely fashion, sorry!


 Why would you feel that way? From Dish's new TV Everywhere web page:










*They are all coming*


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

No mention of any of the price increases?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

butters said:


> No mention of any of the price increases?


No mention of Price increases nor the launch of a bunch of New HD Channels either. You would think they would cover a big launch of channels just 2 days ahead of time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish is (like many companies) nothing if not consistent! They don't announce the good things (new channels) any more than the bad (price increases).


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

steverichmond said:


> Can you sling to more than on slingcatcher at once? If so, different channels?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Like already mentioned, a Slingbox can only connect to one client at a time, either Web, PC, Mac, Mobile, or Catcher.

I have a ProHD, with a 722k hooked up to it via Component and a SlingCatcher hooked up to an HDTV via HDMI. While the stream is not true HD, on my local network, with the SlingCatcher resolution set to the highest setting the picture quality of a 722k HD channel looks pretty darn good. Definitely not what you think of when you say SD.

Like any SlingPlayer, the network that the SlingCatcher sits on and the upstream limits on your home network will determine your picture quality.

i.e. my SlingCatcher at home, connected to a local Slingbox looks great. That same SlingCatcher at a hotel with slow Internet access connected remotely to a home Slingbox can look horrible, and sometimes not even work.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So basically, the "TV Everywhere" is perhaps a bit misleading.

On their web page Dish says about the 700u branded as the TV Everywhere™ Adapter:


> Provides you with the freedom to watch your favorite TV programming anytime and anywhere on your computer and mobile device.


Yes, you, anytime, anywhere. But not you and your 10,000 closest friends "everywhere" at once. Which makes me wince when I see the Everywhere™.

Basically, at best within the home you can extend your ViP DVR to another TV, plus someone could watch the same programming on the TV hooked up to the DVR (through "pass through" connections with the PRO HD as well as the still available HDMI).

Which clarifies the wording on the Receiver 300 branded as the HDTV Multi-Room Extender:


> Companion product that delivers HD video from the ViP 922 or a DVR with the TV Every where Adapter to another HD TV in the home.


Clearly "another HD TV in the home" not other TV's in the home through the home network.

And the equipment is wired, not wireless.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Not sure who you mean by "they" who say [the 700u] will work with any ViP DVR.


From the Sling press release:
... an existing Internet-connected set-top box such as DISH Network's ViP HD DVR.​(no model specified)

And from a Dish PR at the CES booth:
... Adapter adds Slingbox technology to existing DISH Network HD DVR receivers such as the ViP 722k.​Note the plural and the "such as."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> From the Sling press release:
> ... an existing Internet-connected set-top box such as DISH Network's ViP HD DVR.​(no model specified)
> 
> And from a Dish PR at the CES booth:
> ... Adapter adds Slingbox technology to existing DISH Network HD DVR receivers such as the ViP 722k.​Note the plural and the "such as."


OK, maybe I won't feel so pessimistic about being able to plug them into my 722...and maybe my 612.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

The wife is loving E! in high def. Now I just need Military Channel in high def and I think I have everything I need!


----------

